# Marine Corps Museum



## Teufel (Jul 8, 2010)

I went to the Marine Corps Museum a few weeks ago and I have to say they did a great job setting that place up.  You can take a virtual tour here: http://www.usmcmuseum.com/exhibits_UncommonValor.asp

I especially like the Chosin resevoir exhibit where they had a life sized diorama of a hill with the AC cranked up really high and the CH-46 fuselage you have to travel through to "insert" into the hot and humid Vietnam exhibit.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 8, 2010)

I smacked my head off of the "window" of the helo in that exhibit.  We were there last year.  I have to get back down to see the newest exhibits which opened in June.  Was Frank Matthews around when you were there?  He is a docent and Iwo Jima Vet.  Amazing man to talk to. 
Is the Lego Iwo Jima Flag Raising still in the gift shop?


----------



## 0699 (Jul 8, 2010)

Why the f--- are you people coming to the museum & not saying shit in advance?!?  I live 20 minutes away and literally work 5 minutes from the museum parking lot.

F---.  And I'll buy chow too.

Bastards.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 8, 2010)

You will buy chow if I say you will buy chow.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jul 8, 2010)

I need to get back down there and hit the museum one of these days.  Maybe after the next Fireteam member is born.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 8, 2010)

0699 said:


> Why the f--- are you people coming to the museum & not saying shit in advance?!?  I live 20 minutes away and literally work 5 minutes from the museum parking lot.
> 
> F---.  And I'll buy chow too.
> 
> Bastards.


 
I did say something; you were out of town so I semper fi'd it solo


----------



## car (Jul 9, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> You will buy chow if I say you will buy chow.


 
Sounds like you owe *him* chow, Chopper.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 9, 2010)

car said:


> Sounds like you owe *him* chow, Chopper.


He is still all sad that I stabbed him with a fork when he reached for the check.;)


----------



## 0699 (Jul 9, 2010)

Teufel said:


> I did say something; you were out of town so I semper fi'd it solo


 
Damn.  That's right.  Guess my memory is going with age... 

Next time.


----------

